# Derelict Factories & Bridges on Trent & Mersey canal through the Potteries



## hayabusabart (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi all.. I have not been on here for a while. Last weekend we took our cabin cruiser for a chug up the Trent and Mersey canal to do the harecastle tunnel.

Passing through the potteries in Trentham & Stoke there were loads of old canalside disused factories and bridges that used to supply them.. We were on a timetable to get back to work unfortunately.. so I didnt get chance to go ashore and investigate further. Maybe next time

bridge to no where











abandoned pottery factory













finally the north portal of the old James Brindley Harecastle tunnel (it collapsed in the 60's)





fortunately we went through the Thomas Telford tunnel still in use today! not really a derelict place but well spooky inside its 1.75 mile length.. especially in the middle where its sunk about 2 foot! 

enjoy


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice tour. Love the derelict pottery. Some gems there.
Good to see you back on DP.


----------



## Gangeox (Aug 10, 2010)

The building this side of the bridge is Middleport Flint Mill and the building the other side of the bridge is Middleport Flour Mill


----------

